# Improving outcomes in type 2 diabetes



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Lots of statistics and how they are used to define how people with Type 2 are treated:



> What is the impact of type 2 diabetes?
> Individualisation of care
> What are the evidence-based priorities?
> What is optimal blood glucose control?
> ...



Full text:
http://www.npc.nhs.uk/merec/cardio/diabetes2/merec_bulletin_vol21_no5.php


----------

